# Something to look out for when cutting out red meats



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

I made the mistake of over looking this. I cut out red meat and became anemic, my iron levels are severely low. 
MAKE SURE TO PUT IN WHATEVER YOU TAKE OUT.

Just a reminder.


----------

